# **real football**



## hallucihonesty (Apr 15, 2012)

or what people in the USA call soccer, even though in our sport the main body part actually used in the game is the foot.. unlike the american game.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 15, 2012)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123680101041299201.html
_
Soccer is running America into the ground, and there is very little anyone can do about it. Social critics have long observed that we live in a therapeutic society that treats young people as if they can do no wrong. Every kid is a winner, and nobody is ever left behind, no matter how many times they watch the ball going the other way. Whether the dumbing down of America or soccer came first is hard to say, but soccer is clearly an important means by which American energy, drive and competitiveness are being undermined to the point of no return.

*What other game, to put it bluntly, is so boring to watch*? (Bowling and golf come to mind, but the sound of crashing pins and the sight of the well-attired strolling on perfectly kept greens are at least inherently pleasurable activities.) The linear, two-dimensional action of soccer is like the rocking of a boat but without any storm and while the boat has not even left the dock. Think of two posses pursuing their prey in opposite directions without any bullets in their guns. Soccer is the fluoridation of the American sporting scene.

For those who think I jest, let me put forth four points, which is more points than most fans will see in a week of gamesand more points than most soccer players have scored since their pee-wee days.

*1) Any sport that limits you to using your feet, with the occasional bang of the head, has something very wrong with it. *Indeed, soccer is a liberal's dream of tragedy: It creates an egalitarian playing field by rigorously enforcing a uniform disability. Anthropologists commonly define man according to his use of hands. We have the thumb, an opposable digit that God gave us to distinguish us from animals that walk on all fours. The thumb lets us do things like throw baseballs and fold our hands in prayer. We can even talk with our hands. Have you ever seen a deaf person trying to talk with his feet? When you are really angry and acting like an animal, you kick out with your feet. Only fools punch a wall with their hands. The Iraqi who threw his shoes at President Bush was following his primordial instincts. Showing someone your feet, or sticking your shoes in someone's face, is the ultimate sign of disrespect. Do kids ever say, "Trick or Treat, smell my hands"? Did Jesus wash his disciples' hands at the Last Supper? No, hands are divine (they are one of the body parts most frequently attributed to God), while feet are in need of redemption. In all the portraits of God's wrath, never once is he pictured as wanting to step on us or kick us; he does not stoop that low.

*2) Sporting should be about breaking kids down before you start building them up.* Take baseball, for example. When I was a kid, baseball was the most popular sport precisely because it was so demanding. Even its language was intimidating, with bases, bats, strikes and outs. Striding up to the plate gave each of us a chance to act like we were starring in a Western movie, and tapping the bat to the plate gave us our first experience with inventing self-indulgent personal rituals. The boy chosen to be the pitcher was inevitably the first kid on the team to reach puberty, and he threw a hard ball right at you.

Thus, you had to face the fear of disfigurement as well as the statistical probability of striking out. The spectacle of your failure was so public that it was like having all of your friends invited to your home to watch your dad forcing you to eat your vegetables. We also spent a lot of time in the outfield chanting, "Hey batter batter!" as if we were Buddhist monks on steroids. Our chanting was compensatory behavior, a way of making the time go by, which is surely why at soccer games today it is the parents who do all of the yelling.

*3) Everyone knows that soccer is a foreign invasion, but few people know exactly what is wrong with that*. More than having to do with its origin, soccer is a European sport because it is all about death and despair. Americans would never invent a sport where the better you get the less you score. Even the way most games end, in sudden death, suggests something of an old-fashioned duel. How could anyone enjoy a game where so much energy results in so little advantage, and which typically ends with a penalty kick out, as if it is the audience that needs to be put out of its misery? Shootouts are such an anticlimax to the game and are so unpredictable that the teams might as well flip a coin to see who winsindeed, they might as well flip the coin before the game, and not play at all.

4) And then there is the question of sex. I know my daughter will kick me when she reads this, but *soccer is a game for girls*. Girls are too smart to waste an entire day playing baseball, and they do not have the bloodlust for football. Soccer penalizes shoving and burns countless calories, and the margins of victory are almost always too narrow to afford any gloating. As a display of nearly death-defying stamina, soccer mimics the paradigmatic feminine experience of childbirth more than the masculine business of destroying your opponent with insurmountable power.

Let me conclude on a note of despair appropriate to my topic. There is no way to run away from soccer, if only because it is a sport all about running. It is as relentless as it is easy, and it is as tiring to play as it is tedious to watch. The real tragedy is that soccer is a foreign invasion, but it is not a plot to overthrow America. For those inclined toward paranoia, it would be easy to blame soccer's success on the political left, which, after all, worked for years to bring European decadence and despair to America. The left tried to make existentialism, Marxism, poststructuralism, and deconstructionism fashionable in order to weaken the clarity, pragmatism and drive of American culture. What the left could not accomplish through these intellectual fads, one might suspect, they are trying to accomplish through sport.

Yet this suspicion would be mistaken. Soccer is of foreign origin, that is certainly true, but its promotion and implementation are thoroughly domestic. Soccer is a self-inflicted wound. Americans have nobody to blame but themselves. Conservative suburban families, the backbone of America, have turned to soccer in droves. Baseball is too intimidating, football too brutal, and basketball takes too much time to develop the required skills. American parents in the past several decades are overworked and exhausted, but their children are overweight and neglected. Soccer is the perfect antidote to television and video games. It forces kids to run and run, and everyone can play their role, no matter how minor or irrelevant to the game. Soccer and television are the peanut butter and jelly of parenting.

I should know. I am an overworked teacher, with books to read and books to write, and before I put in a video for the kids to watch while I work in the evenings, they need to have spent some of their energy. Otherwise, they want to play with me! Last year all three of my kids were on three different soccer teams at the same time. My daughter is on a traveling team, and she is quite good. I had to sign a form that said, among other things, I would not do anything embarrassing to her or the team during the game. I told the coach I could not sign it. She was perplexed and worried. "Why not," she asked? "Are you one of those parents who yells at their kids? "Not at all," I replied, "I read books on the sidelines during the game, and this embarrasses my daughter to no end." That is my one way of protesting the rise of this pitiful sport. Nonetheless, I must say that my kids and I come home from a soccer game a very happy family._


----------



## ...... (Apr 15, 2012)

yup soccer's great lol
[video=youtube;SIM9w4mv0wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIM9w4mv0wo[/video]


----------



## andar (Apr 16, 2012)

nobody cares about soccer you loser. find something else to have hurt feelings over. dont be upset because america is better than your country , which you failed to name.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 16, 2012)

*&#8203;It's pretty bad ass to run around and kick guys in the shins. *


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

...... said:


> yup soccer's great lol
> [video=youtube;SIM9w4mv0wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIM9w4mv0wo[/video]


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;aw_g3c70eGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw_g3c70eGo[/video]

Even Japanese baseball players make fun of Soccer.........


----------



## auldone (Apr 16, 2012)

hallucihonesty said:


> or what people in the USA call soccer, even though in our sport the main body part actually used in the game is the foot.. unlike the american game.


 Hmmmm... So much wrong here, I don't know where to begin... Association Football (which is what Soccer is really called. Soccer is a nickname, like fuckstick) is such a boring game to watch. Poor guys runnin up and down a field kicking a ball. Can't use your hands, unless your the goalie, and why is the goalie always dressed different than the rest of his teammates? Now the NFL is where the action is at. Bone crushing hits. Bad ass deep passes. RB's taking the ball up the gut for an 80 yard TD. The Hail Mary! CHEERLEADERS!!!! Come on, what does "soccer" offer except the occasional bike kick? Nothing. Riots in the stands causing bleachers to collapse on top of people. NICE... In the NFL, it seems as if "the foot" is used more than you seem to think. Gotta RUN the ball. The receiver has to RUN routes. The Quarterback has to take a 3,5, or 7 STEP drop. Oh yeah, FIELD GOALS!!!! Gotta have feet for that. Also Kickoffs and Punts... Seems as if football has quite the use for FEET..... NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Wordz (Apr 16, 2012)

*I think we can all agree that a great game of cricket is better than the ripped off american version baseball.*


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 16, 2012)

I prefer the traditional dwarf tossing to shot put myself.


----------



## hallucihonesty (Apr 24, 2012)

Have to say dude, i mean no offence, just mere banter and im from England, and America's not a bad country yeah, but by making douchey comments like that, you bring your whole country down


andar said:


> nobody cares about soccer you loser. find something else to have hurt feelings over. dont be upset because america is better than your country , which you failed to name.


----------



## will.i.am86 (May 21, 2012)

I live in the u.s. ive played both soccer and football. It's not even close, football has 1% of the skill compared to soccer. If you've never played you dont know its not easy it takes alot more work then football. Football season is august to january *if* you make the playoffs. European soccer season august to may then friendlys in the 3 month off season or world cup/euros. No less you actually have to be in shape to play, no lbs fat asses needing oxygen on the sidelines. Football = big in the us. Soccer = The world. Come talk to me when football can pull close to a billion viewers. And yes the us is shit, i cant wait to get the fuck out of here.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

american football is useless. pussies parading around with tonnes of padding running into eachother and calling it football. fuck off you pussy tards. watch rugby. thats how real men play. no pussy pads. oh and real football is 10x harder and more skillfull. or better yet look up some of my countries sports, hurling for example, thats a real mans game not pussy ice hockey.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

pussies.....


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

oh and by the way pussies. "soccer" is the most played sport in america. FACT


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 22, 2012)

Hey watch what you say about hockey... I am an avid soccer fan, and would have to say you need to be in just as good as shape to play hockey as soccer, I play both by the way. The one thing that drives me nuts about soccer these days is all the diving. I have played football (what we call football here) as well and while it is not for me, that does not necessarily mean it is better or worse than any other sport, depends on the person playing.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

hehe im jsut having fun  i play soccer 5 nights a week and then a match on saturdays so i cant stand ppl saying it doesnt take skill or its boring etc  all sports take skill simple as


----------



## kelly4 (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> hehe im jsut having fun  i play soccer 5 nights a week and then a match on saturdays so i cant stand ppl saying it doesnt take skill or its boring etc  all sports take skill simple as


It might take skill.....but it is still boring.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> It might take skill.....but it is still boring.


american football stops every 5 seconds. and you wanna call football boring?.... shouldnt you be making sandwiches somewhere?


----------



## ink the world (May 22, 2012)

I'll quote my 7 year old son "soccer is for girls."

In the states soccer is the bastion of the athletically unskilled. You know, the kids that can't catch, throw or hit a ball; and those afraid of contact. Love rugby, now that's a mans sport.

Thank God my 2 boys detest soccer already


----------



## ink the world (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> oh and by the way pussies. "soccer" is the most played sport in america. FACT


Fact:
Lock David Beckham and Ray Lewis in a room for 1 minute. Who you think walks out?

Take any pro soccer player put him in a 3 point stance and line him up
against an NFL defensive end. Guarantee after 3 snaps soccer boy is toast.

Yeah pussies, lol enjoy your girls game dude


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

ink the world said:


> Fact:
> Lock David Beckham and Ray Lewis in a room for 1 minute. Who you think walks out?
> 
> Take any pro soccer player put him in a 3 point stance and line him up
> ...


you jsut continue to prove how stupid you are. i meant pussies in relation to rugby players. rugby players dont need pussy pads. pussy


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> you jsut continue to prove how stupid you are. i meant pussies in relation to rugby players. rugby players dont need pussy pads. pussy



Rugby is definitely a tough sport, but soccer is for pussies ..... pussy.


----------



## ink the world (May 22, 2012)

Lol, l guarantee i would change your mind and your ability to stand upright if you lined up
across from me. 
Like I said football here in the states is for girls and the pussy boys that can't play a real sport. Stop talking about rugby, you play soccer wuss. Keep the discussion on topic, pussy sports for Euro faggots.


----------



## kelly4 (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> american football stops every 5 seconds. and you wanna call football boring?....


No, I wanna call soccer boring. LOL!

Although, when I went to high school, the soccer players had the hottest girlfriends..........but, they were still fucking the football players! LOL!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Rugby is definitely a tough sport, but soccer is for pussies ..... pussy.


pussy face pussy wussy pussssssssy ... now im horny


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> No, I wanna call soccer boring. LOL!
> 
> Although, when I went to high school, the soccer players had the hottest girlfriends..........but, they were still fucking the football players! LOL!


here in europe footballers are basically gods among men and your guys as they get older go all loopy from the brain damage american gayball causes, not much good having all that money when you spend it all on toilet paper kuz you soil yourself all day is it?


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

this is my tarantula, she loves football, im mailing her to you right now so she can eat your face.......she also knows karate. this is a pic of her doing a "karate CHOP!!!" notice the perfect technique as she hits the glass in a frenzied rage!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

also please mail her back....erm... thnx


----------



## kelly4 (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> this is my tarantula, she loves football, im mailing her to you right now so she can eat your face.......she also knows karate. this is a pic of her doing a "karate CHOP!!!" notice the perfect technique as she hits the glass in a frenzied rage!


WHOA! That scared the shit out of me, seriously! I'm deathly afraid of spiders! 

So, if I had to choose between soccer and that spider eating off my face, I would choose.......................................................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............soccer.....i guess.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> WHOA! That scared the shit out of me, seriously! I'm deathly afraid of spiders!
> 
> So, if I had to choose between soccer and that spider eating off my face, I would choose.......................................................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............soccer.....i guess.


see? tarantula always gets results.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

you sohuld see my girlfriend run around the house screaming like jason mike myers and freddie are all runnin a train on her when i take the spider out  pretty funny haha


----------



## ink the world (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> here in europe footballers are basically gods among men and your guys as they get older go all loopy from the brain damage american gayball causes, not much good having all that money when you spend it all on toilet paper kuz you soil yourself all day is it?


Lol you got me there friend. I played organized football for over 20 years and to be honest I won't be heartbroken if my 2 boys don't play. I don't want them having the physical problems i have from the game. Being 41 and having the knees of a 65 year old sucks big time


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

haha im just trolling here for fun  dont take me seriously jsut fun is all, its fun to rile ppl up sometimes  yeah knees can get fucked in soccer too though.. alot of wear and tear over the years. im in my 20's and my right knee has days where i can barely walk


----------



## kelly4 (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> you sohuld see my girlfriend run around the house screaming like jason mike myers and freddie are all runnin a train on her when i take the spider out  pretty funny haha


I make my wife kill the spiders. I won't go near them.

And she'll keep killing them.......if she knows what's good for her.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 22, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I make my wife kill the spiders. I won't go near them.
> 
> And she'll keep killing them.......if she knows what's good for her.


haha you know funny enough (and to go waay off topic) i only got the damn thing kuz i was afraid of spiders.. kind of a conquer my fear thing... and once i leanred about them and watched them they really are amazing creatures


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I make my wife kill the spiders. I won't go near them.
> 
> And she'll keep killing them.......if she knows what's good for her.


I'm with ya there on being deathly afraid of spiders .... except if I want any tail in the foreseeable future I'm the one doing the spider hunting.


----------



## ink the world (May 22, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> haha you know funny enough (and to go waay off topic) i only got the damn thing kuz i was afraid of spiders.. kind of a conquer my fear thing... and once i leanred about them and watched them they really are amazing creatures


Hehe we think alike. I tried bungee jumping to get over my fear of heights. Didn't work, you'd need a gun to get me up a ladder now


----------



## kelly4 (May 23, 2012)

My new avatar is a tribute to the sport of soccer.....................


----------



## cockbag123 (May 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> My new avatar is a tribute to the sport of soccer.....................


i dont get it :S


----------



## kelly4 (May 23, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> i dont get it :S


LOL! It made more sense when I was stoned..........I better get stoned again.


----------



## Tribalbandit (May 29, 2012)

Typical american never been nowhere or will, I am american and live in EUROPE for 12 years and will never go back. What are you a dumbass? Do you actually know what FREEDOM and LIBERTY is?


andar said:


> nobody cares about soccer you loser. find something else to have hurt feelings over. dont be upset because america is better than your country , which you failed to name.


----------



## Tribalbandit (May 29, 2012)

I would love to see a American football player or basketball player playing 90 min with no time outs no substitutions.


----------



## ink the world (May 29, 2012)

Tribalbandit said:


> I would love to see a American football player or basketball player playing 90 min with no time outs no substitutions.


I would love to see a stick figured Euro fag soccer playet line up against an NFL defensive end.

Wanna know the difference? The football player playing soccer will he gassed for sure. The soccer playing football will be unconscious within 3 snaps of the ball.

Europe and soccer seem perfect for you, trust me the US doesn't morn the loss of a pussy to Europe.... Good riddance


----------



## cockbag123 (May 29, 2012)

ink the world said:


> I would love to see a stick figured Euro fag soccer playet line up against an NFL defensive end.
> 
> Wanna know the difference? The football player playing soccer will he gassed for sure. The soccer playing football will be unconscious within 3 snaps of the ball.
> 
> Europe and soccer seem perfect for you, trust me the US doesn't morn the loss of a pussy to Europe.... Good riddance


whats got you so upset? did you lose your gun and bible or smthing? go watch nascar and try not to touch your female family members too much ok? oh and your government keeps you stupid.. so i dont really blame you.. not your fault... youre just brainwashed.. war is good right? for your freedom from the iraqi invaders? .. oh wait.. thats right... iraq never took your freedom :S


----------



## ink the world (May 30, 2012)

Upset at the idiot talking shit about my country, especially since he left here.

Lol I wouldn't take 1 ounce of shit from ANY limey fuck. Couldn't stand you homos when I was in the service. I also find it funny when some rotted tooth limey fuck talks tough and puts down the US

We kicked your asses out of our country a long time ago. Now go STFU, stick a crumpet up your ass and for the love of God go see a damned dentist.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 30, 2012)

ink the world said:


> Upset at the idiot talking shit about my country, especially since he left here.
> 
> Lol I wouldn't take 1 ounce of shit from ANY limey fuck. Couldn't stand you homos when I was in the service. I also find it funny when some rotted tooth limey fuck talks tough and puts down the US
> 
> We kicked your asses out of our country a long time ago. Now go STFU, stick a crumpet up your ass and for the love of God go see a damned dentist.


you probly cant find your own country on the map haha and im irish not english and my teeth are fine thnx  mb you should lay of the cheeseburgers


----------



## ink the world (May 30, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> you probly cant find your own country on the map haha and im irish not english and my teeth are fine thnx  mb you should lay of the cheeseburgers


Muahaha, Irish huh. Ah yes the Irish, known to the rest of the world as Englands bitches.

I can find my country on a map, college education and all that. No problems if I eat a burger, spend enough time in the gym so I can enjoy some grilled beef without being a fat bastard. Thanks for thinking of my health though friend


----------



## ink the world (May 30, 2012)

I like you man,you got a great sense of humor.

If you're ever in the states lemme know, seems like you'd be a good guy to hang with. Lobster and Sam Adams will be on me


----------



## kelly4 (May 30, 2012)

Tribalbandit said:


> I would love to see a American football player or basketball player playing 90 min with no time outs no substitutions.


It must be tough, with all the standing around and occassional jogging.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 30, 2012)

ink the world said:


> I like you man,you got a great sense of humor.
> 
> If you're ever in the states lemme know, seems like you'd be a good guy to hang with. Lobster and Sam Adams will be on me


haha i lived in the states for 2 years  i really have no problem but im a massive troll so err... fuck you and all that good stuff


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 30, 2012)

Tribalbandit said:


> I would love to see a American football player or basketball player playing 90 min with no time outs no substitutions.


actually thats how most people start playing. it's called ironman, or single side football. when you get into the highschool and college ball, the opposition is so specialized, so enormously strong, and so carefully trained for one or two position functions you gotta have a deep bench to combat the real monsters on the line and devilishly fast receivers. Football is a game of strength speed and specialization, not endurance. Much like baseball is a game of specific skills and strategy rather than strength. Basketball is rather like soccer but also requires great height and tremendous hand-eye coordination. 

decrying football or soccer as inferior because the individual players might suck at the other game is stupid. Shaqille O'neil was a pretty damned good basketball player but he couldn't sink a putt if you put a gun to his head. different sports are different for a reason. the finest olympic swimmers would be useless in a boxing ring, and even the strongest powerlifters suck at barrel racing (if you can even find a horse to carry them). quit calling each other fags and pissing all over the place and try to imagine your favorite athlete trying to compete in professional hockey (canadians not included)

also street or pickup basketball and ghettoball are played with no timeouts, no substitutions and with direct and often violent contact between players. soccer player would get eaten up in a pickup game in any city in america unless they hang around girls schools or the local yeshiva.


----------



## Tribalbandit (May 31, 2012)

Then you will morn the loss of the US to China


ink the world said:


> I would love to see a stick figured Euro fag soccer playet line up against an NFL defensive end.
> 
> Wanna know the difference? The football player playing soccer will he gassed for sure. The soccer playing football will be unconscious within 3 snaps of the ball.
> 
> Europe and soccer seem perfect for you, trust me the US doesn't morn the loss of a pussy to Europe.... Good riddance


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

fuck you chelsea scummy cunts!!!!

YID ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 31, 2012)

andar said:


> nobody cares about soccer you loser. find something else to have hurt feelings over. dont be upset because america is better than your country , which you failed to name.


actually dude.. im english, and if it wasn't for our settlers, your country, and all the idiots like you might not be here, enjoying the god given gift of the herb,


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 31, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123680101041299201.html
> _
> Soccer is running America into the ground, and there is very little anyone can do about it. Social critics have long observed that we live in a therapeutic society that treats young people as if they can do no wrong. Every kid is a winner, and nobody is ever left behind, no matter how many times they watch the ball going the other way. Whether the dumbing down of America or soccer came first is hard to say, but soccer is clearly an important means by which American energy, drive and competitiveness are being undermined to the point of no return.
> 
> ...


Actually dude, football is a great and popular game, it was a "JOKE" i wasnt ripping you, and as for not wanting to watch the game, i cant stand watching most american games (besides basketball) because i find them boring, so it works both ways ass wipes, now shut up, skin up, chill out.


----------



## cockbag123 (Jun 1, 2012)

yeh american gayball stops every 3-4 seconds. this is boring. hockey is just fellas runnin around with sticks after some rubber... fairly shit tbh and basketball even though i love to play is lots of tall black ppl running around.. pretty boring. oh and then theres baseball, not as bad as cricket but definitely snoreworthy


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 1, 2012)

i agree on everything, although my personal opinion is that the NBA joins euro footbal on the top of the list


cockbag123 said:


> yeh american gayball stops every 3-4 seconds. this is boring. hockey is just fellas runnin around with sticks after some rubber... fairly shit tbh and basketball even though i love to play is lots of tall black ppl running around.. pretty boring. oh and then theres baseball, not as bad as cricket but definitely snoreworthy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 2, 2012)

All kidding aside, soccer is a sport for pussies. All the diving and rolling around on the ground is a joke.

Also, figure out the fucking clock! What other sport do you have to sit there as a spectator and guess how much time is left in the game? Put a fucking set amount of time up there, and if the ref blows the whistle, stop the fucking clock, then start it again when the game commences! Is it that difficult to figure out?


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 2, 2012)

You must be intelligent to figure out the time in a soccer game... lol


st0wandgrow said:


> All kidding aside, soccer is a sport for pussies. All the diving and rolling around on the ground is a joke.
> 
> Also, figure out the fucking clock! What other sport do you have to sit there as a spectator and guess how much time is left in the game? Put a fucking set amount of time up there, and if the ref blows the whistle, stop the fucking clock, then start it again when the game commences! Is it that difficult to figure out?


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 3, 2012)

What's all this bollocks that the americans call a baseball tournament, played amongst themselves with the odd canadian chucked in a 'world series?'


----------



## loquacious (Jun 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *I think we can all agree that a great game of cricket is better than the ripped off american version baseball.*


Cricket is fucking stupid!


----------



## loquacious (Jun 3, 2012)

hallucihonesty said:


> or what people in the USA call soccer, even though in our sport the main body part actually used in the game is the foot.. unlike the american game.


You do realise that the term "soccer" is actually an english term and not an american term.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2012)

hallucihonesty said:


> actually dude.. im english, and if it wasn't for our settlers, your country, and all the idiots like you might not be here, enjoying the god given gift of the herb,


And if it weren't for America bailing your asses out in WW2 you'd all be Hitlers little bitches right now.


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 4, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> And if it weren't for America bailing your asses out in WW2 you'd all be Hitlers little bitches right now.


Fuck off, pal


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

You want to check your facts America didn't want to know until Japan bombed pearl harbour,and if you didn't join in you would have blond hair and blue eyes


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

welsh stoner said:


> and if you didn't join in you would have blond hair and blue eyes


But, we did get in. You proved st0ws point.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 6, 2012)

Your missing the point the only reason America joined in war was to save your own arse not ours


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

welsh stoner said:


> Your missing the point the only reason America joined in war was to save your own arse not ours


I get the point.
The reason we got in was selfish. But.....


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 6, 2012)

But fuck all,don't tell me you give a fuck cos I don't who fuckin cares


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 6, 2012)

korea, vietnam, grenada, somalia, afghanistan. hardly superpowers are they? you lot soon shit your pants over the cuba missile business


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

smoke doubt said:


> you lot soon shit your pants over the cuba missile business


Kennedy played it cool as a cucumber.


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

smoke doubt said:


> korea, vietnam, grenada, somalia, afghanistan. hardly superpowers are they? you lot soon shit your pants over the cuba missile business


Don't forget the COLD WAR. 

Who won that one again?

I forget the tiny little countries involved in that one, please remind me. LOL!!


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 6, 2012)

you wankers can't win fuck all without some poor bastard paying for it


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

smoke doubt said:


> you wankers can't win fuck all without some poor bastard paying for it


You mean like France and Vietnam?

You made it sound like we started that one.


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 6, 2012)

France and Vietnam is two, not one


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

smoke doubt said:


> France and Vietnam is two, not one


How young and dumb are you?

It was the fault of France that America got involved in Vietnam, ya dolt!


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just being pedantic


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

smoke doubt said:


> I was just being pedantic


LOL, sorry.


----------



## smoke doubt (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyway my friend, we beg to differ


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

smoke doubt said:


> Anyway my friend, we beg to differ


When I talk about Europe, Im usually joking.

Except for things I say about France.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2012)

Seems appropriate ....... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZdJRDpLHbw


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82564623/


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 11, 2012)

best sport in the world


----------



## hallucihonesty (Jul 8, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> And if it weren't for America bailing your asses out in WW2 you'd all be Hitlers little bitches right now.


you talk out your ass, you were over in japan, fighting for yourselves, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jul 8, 2012)

All sports are gay. Bunch of guys in tights grab assing each other.

Latent homosexuality out the wazoo.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> All sports are gay. Bunch of guys in tights grab assing each other.
> 
> Latent homosexuality out the wazoo.


Playing grabass.....will get you a night in the box.


----------



## Micheal99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Whatever ! we should not consider the soccer word it is all about the GAME . i like the American Game 

you should take cold drink to cool yourself because come in the Game and show what you are .

Cheers


----------



## shaunyc90 (Jul 13, 2012)

you wanna watch sum rugby league like ur version of football but without the breaks and pads. . this is the team i support, greatest try ever to put us in the final 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhGEldMGoSM&feature=related


----------

